# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Diskutime mbi skuadrën e Arsenalit [2]

## Shpirt Njeriu

Te nderuar antare te ketij forumi meqense tema ne lidhje me skuadren e Arsenalit e  kishte kaluar numrin e postimeve eshte mbyllur mund te diskutoni ketu.

Diten e diel 28-10-07  ora 16:00 me te anglise ose 17:00 me te shqiperise,arsenali loz me liverpool ne anfield,shpresojme te shikojme nje loje te mire dhe me pasime.

Le te fitoj ai qe e meriton

*Diskutime te kendshme* dhe pa grindje apo chit-chat te pa nevojshem.


Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

E mendoj se mbase mund te jete pak vone por disa  te dhena rreth `Arsenalit`

*Coaching Staff=Stafi Drejtues*

Arsène Wenger Manager

Pat Rice Ndihmes Manager

Boro Primorac First Team Coach

Neil Banfield Coach

Gerry Peyton Goalkeeping Coach

*Lojtaret*

1. Jens Lehmann
2. Abou Diaby
3. Bacary Sagna
4. Cesc Fabregas
5. Kolo Toure
6. Philippe Senderos
7. Tomas Rosicky
8. Lassana Diarra
9.  Eduardo
10. William Gallas
11. Robin Van Persie
13. Alexander Hleb
15.  Denilson
16. Mathieu Flamini
17. Alexandre Song
19.  Gilberto
20. Johan Djourou
21. Lukasz Fabianski
22. Gael Clichy
24. Manuel Almunia
25. Emmanuel Adebayor
26. Nicklas Bendtner
27. Emmanuel Eboue
30. Armand Traore
31. Justin Hoyte
32. Theo Walcott

PS: Lojtaret jane sipas numrave qe kane dhe jo sipas pozicionit qe lozin

----------


## Arber gerguri

dhasht zoti te fitojm , e nese fitojm te dielen pa dyshim se do te jemi kampion

----------


## no name

_Arsenali eshte duke luajtur shkelqyeshem si ne kampionat ashtu dhe ne CH.L! 
Kane ndertuar nje formacion te mire po japin fryt. 

Te shohim cdo te bejne ne ndeshjen kunder Liverpool! Po ariten ta mposhtin do te jene pretendent per ta fituar kampionatin!(Po te vazhdojne me kete rritem qe po luajne dhe do ta fiutojne!)._

----------


## visari9

Falmenderit Shpirt Njeriu per temen e re qe ke hapur  :buzeqeshje: 

Disa lajme nga deri Liverpool v Arsenal  :syte zemra:  

Arsenal :

Arsenali nuk do te logaritë fare ne te lenduaritë Robin Van Perise dhe F.Senderos .

Emanuel Adebayor premton gol kunder Liverpool-it dhe Man Utd , ndersa Adebayor e ka lavdruar shume Theo Walcott per te cilin Adebayor ka deklaruar se do te jete me i mirë se Thierry Henry dhe krejt ne fund Adebayor ka deklaruar se vete ai ne te ardhmen do te jete futbollisti me i mire ne bote madje me i mire se Henry , Kaka dhe Ronaldinho 


Liverpool : 

Te Liverpooli i lenduar është J.Penant i cili do te mungoj 10 jave .

Xabi Alosno ka deklaruar se është i fasionuar me lojen e Arsenalit , ndersa per bashkatëdhetari e tije nga skuadra e Arsenalit Cesc Fabregas ka thene se është futbollisti me i mirë ne bote .

come on you Gunners

----------


## Qendi

Nuk Kam Besur Qe *Arsenal*  Te Jete Kaq I Forte Sidomos Pas Ikjes Nga Skuadra E *Henry*-s . Sidoqoft I Uroj Suklsese Arsenalit

----------


## bessycool

urime per temen e re.
Ndeshje e veshtir kjo kunder Liverpoolit,mendoi se do ti ndain piket.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ndeshjet ne vazhdim te Arsenalit deri ne fund te nentorit.

28 Tetor e diel  Barclays Premier League A Liverpool 4pm 
31 Tetor  Carling Cup  A Sheffield United 7.45pm

*Nentor*

3 Nentor e shtune  Barclays Premier League H Manchester Utd 12:45 pm
7 nentor e merkure  Champions League A Slavia Prague  07:45 pm
12 nentor e hene  Barclays Premier League A Reading 8pm 
24 nentor e shtune  Barclays Premier League H Wigan Athletic  3 pm
27 nentor  e marte  Champions League A Sevilla  07:45 pm

Ps: A [away],ndeshje jashte,ndersa H[home] ndeshje  shtepi * Emirates Stadium*,gjithashtu orari eshte me oren e anglise,ne te cilen eshte nje ore mbrapa ne  krahasim me te shqiperise



Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Liverpool vs  Arsenal* Sipas nje sondazhi te vendosur ne nje  website anglez teper te preferuar _SKYSPORTS_ rezultatet jane keshtu:


Arsenal 58.2 %
Liverpool  35.3 %
Barazim  6.5 %

http://www.skysports.com/football/ma...861251,00.html ketu ndodhen te dhenat,kerkoj ndjese mod per kete link por nuk mendoj se eshte ndonje rreklame.

6 ndeshjet e fundit 

*Liverpool* 

Besiktas - Liverpool 2 - 1 
Everton - Liverpool 1 - 2 
Liverpool - Tottenham 2 - 2 
Liverpool - Marseille 0 - 1 
Wigan - Liverpool 0 - 1 
Reading - Liverpool 2 - 4 

*Arsenal* 
7 - 0 Arsenal - Slavia Prague 
2 - 0 Arsenal - Bolton 
3 - 2 Arsenal - Sunderland 
0 - 1 Steaua Bucuresti - Arsenal 
0 - 1 West Ham - Arsenal 
2 - 0 Arsenal - Newcastle

Per me shume rreth ndeshjes ne vijim ....

----------


## km92

Te shohim sot nje fitore te Arsenalit kunder Liverpool


Forcaaa Arsenaal   Liverpool 1-3 Arsenal  :shkelje syri:

----------


## apollon 23

Sot eshte vertet nje test me serioz per skuadren e Arsenalit , personalisht e shoh barazim , por historia tregon se kur keto dy skuadra takohen ka shume gola midis tyre !
Shpresoj ne nje fitore te Liverpolit , por arsenali gezon nje forme te shkelqyer !

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Lajmet e deri tanishme per ndeshjen ne vazhdim jane:

Liverpool shpreson qe Fernando Torres te rikthehet ne sulm,gjithashtu mesfushori Xabi Alonso.

Arsenali nuk ka ndonje demtim lojtaresh perjashtim Philipe Senderos dhe Van Persi.

Tre takimet e fundit te sezionit kaluar ne Anfield   kane mbaruar dy here ne favor te `Arsenalit` dhe nje hare ne favor te `Liverpool`

Carlig Cup Arsenal mund Liverpool 6-3
FA Cup Arsenal mund perseri Liverpool 3-1
Permiership Liverpool mund Arsenal 4-1

Kjo ndeshje shikon qe te bashkohen dy clubet e pa mundura akoma per kete sezion,nese Arsenal fiton eshte hera e 13 rrjesht pa u mundur,ndersa Liverpool mendon per fitoren e vitit kaluar  sic e thashe dhe me siper 4-1.

*Shpresojme te shikojme nje ndeshje te mire*,le te fitoj skuadra qe e meriton.

Per me shume me vone ...

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## ReaLFan

*Liverpool [1 - 1] Arsenal 

7' [1 - 0] S. Gerrard 

80' [1 - 1] C. Fabregas*

----------


## visari9

Liverpool 1 : 1 Arsenal


7'	[1 - 0]	S. Gerrard

80'[1 - 1]C. Fabregas


është për te ardhur keq se pse nuk fitoj Arsenali por prap se prap ne jemi te pa mposhtur dhe kryesojm ne renditje 

come on Gunners  :syte zemra: 

Cesc Fabregas pa tjeter nder futbollistët me te mire ne botë

----------


## The.ReaL

Ne Pjesen e dyt ARSENALI pati lojen ne kontroll por ai rasti i humbur nga Bendtner nga afersia ishte per te ardhur keq.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Liverpool 1 Arsenal 1

Nje loje teper e shkelqyer dhe e pelqyer nga te gjithe ata qe e shikuan,Liverpool kaloj ne avantash me nje free kick  pak gabimi mbrjtjes pak i portjerit s`ka shume rendesi goli u shenua.

Arsenali dominoi shumicen e lojes si pjesen e pare ashtu dhe pjesen e dyte pak fajet ne filllim i  ka dhe Wenger sepse kur Adebayor eshte vetem perpara asnjehere s`ben gje.

Pjesa e  dyte filluar shkelqyer si per vendasit ashtu dhe per vizitoret, nje nderrim teper i shkelqyer nga Arsene Wenger,goli shenohet per mendimin time ishte gol shume i shkelqyer,pas pak goli si Bentter ashtu dhe Fabrecas humbasin shansin me te mire,gjithashtu nese e shikuar mire lojen Gerrad pat nje shans shume te mire dhe kujdesia e Gallas shpertoi porten.

Me pelqeu se ishte me shume pasime me shume emocione gjithsesi pa pik ne Anfield Arsenal nuk doli,barazim me pik me Man Unt ja merr me  golavarash akoma ne krye te tabeles

*Lojtaret ne te cilen lozen*
Arsenal
Manuel Almunia Emmanuel EboueNicklas Bendtner 74 Kolo Toure Gael ClichyGilberto 74 William Gallas Bacary Sagna Cesc Fabregas Mathieu Flamini Alexander Hleb Tomas Rosicky Theo Walcott 66 Emmanuel Adebayor

Liverpool
Jose Reina John Riise Steve Finnan Sami Hyypia Jamie Carragher Steven Gerrard Xabi AlonsoAlvaro Arbeloa 68 Javier Mascherano Fernando TorresPeter Crouch 45 Andrei Voronin Yossi Benayoun 65 Dirk Kuyt 

Ne stadium ndodheshin 44,122 
Referi ishte Howard Webb 

*Statistikat e Lojes*

Liverpool 
Team Statistics 
Arsenal 




1 
Golat

1 




1 
Pjesa e pare
0 




5 

Shots ne Target 
2 




4 
Shots off Target 
8 





3 
Shot te bllokuara
2 




4 
Ansoret

1 




17 
Gabimet 
11 




3 

Jashte loje 
3 




2 
Karta te verdha
3 





0 
Karta te kuqe
0 




73 
Suksesi pasimit

83.5 




44 
Taktikat
30 




70.5 

Taktikat e sukseshme
83.3 




*36.8* 
Posicionet

*63.2*


Shpirt  Njeriu

----------


## visari9

> Ne Pjesen e dyt ARSENALI pati lojen ne kontroll por ai rasti i humbur nga Bendtner nga afersia ishte per te ardhur keq.


Jo vetum ne pjesen e dyte por ne tërë lojne  Arsenali ka qenë ekip fantastikë ndaj liverpool-it pas shenimit te golit skuadra e liverpoo-it as qe donte te sulmonte por vetum u mbrojke me 11 futbollistë ne mesfushen e tyre kushte qe ne pjesen e dyte Arsenali mund te shenonte te pakten 3 gola

----------


## visari9

*Xherard: Arsenal është skuadra më e mirë në Angli*

 "Natyrisht se jam i zhgënjyer që nuk e mposhtëm Arsenalin në 'Anfield', por kur mendoj se si shkoj ndeshja në përgjithësi, atëherë arsye për zhgënjim kanë ata", kanë qenë këto fjalët e para të kapitenit të Liverpulit, Stiven Xherard, pas barazimit të djeshëm në derbin e Ligës Premiere, 1:1.
"Ata luajtën shkëlqyeshëm gjatë tërë 90 minutave, kurse ne me vetëm 10 minuta lojë të mirë në fushën tonë nuk kemi mundur të marrim tri pikë ndaj skuadrës momentalisht më të mirë në Angli", ka pohuar Xherard, duke lavdëruar djelmoshat e Vengerit për lojën e paraqitur. "Mendoj se Arsenali e meritoi këtë barazim, ngase luajti në mënyrë përfekte dhe krijoi raste të shumta para portës sonë. Prandaj, ne nuk mund të ankohemi aspak që kemi fituar vetëm një pikë në këtë duel", ka thënë futbollisti tjetër i Liverpulit, Karager.

RTK

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Sonte Carling Cup 

Tani per tani eshte Shenfield United 0 Arsenal 1

Arsenal po loz me nje skuader komplet ndryshe qe perdori kundra liverpool.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Full time 

Sheffield United 0


Arsenal  3 
Eduardo 8, 50, Denilson 69

Kush lozi: 

Arsenal
Lukasz Fabianski  Justin Hoyte Abou Diaby Alexandre Song Gilberto Kieran Gibbs Denilson Lassana Diarra Theo Walcott  Nicklas Bendtner  Eduardo 

Sheffield United
David Carney Ian Bennett Chris Lucketti Chris Morgan Leigh Bromby Christopher Armstrong Nick Montgomery Michael Tonge Jon Stead [Danny Webber 64]  Billy Sharp 

Shpirt Njeriu

----------

